# Rubble in greens.....



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Found a stone in some unknown Guatemalan greens I've been struggling to roast evenly.

Am I correct in thinking that rubble is more prevalent in naturals than washed or am I just making it up?

Reducing from 250 to 230 to 220g batches seems to be helping, going for 200g next.....

Your thoughts would be appreciated.....


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Stones tend to sink during the washing process---but do not rely on it!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Always check beans whether they are green or roasted. A stone or metal fragment in your grinder can be devastating and expensive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

More likely with patio dried beans and bits of concrete getting swept up with the beans.


----------

